# Carrier Air V Shuts Off



## shadowk (Aug 3, 2014)

Ive been trying to find out whats going on with my ac. This tt is an 03 a d the ac was dripping water inside. I found it needed another seal. I unbolter the ac flipped it on its side, put the new seal on, then bolted it back up. Now the unit turns on and shuts off immediately. The green light flashes 2 times. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Page 2-4 of the service manual (*Download Here*) shows that two flashes is the room air thermistor failure. I believe the thermister is the little black nib that sticks down from the interior cover near the manual push buttons. As Robert indicated above, I would check to insure that all electrical connections are tight after moving the unit and that the tip of the thermister is visible.


----------



## shadowk (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks ill give it a try.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Air conditioners have oil in their systems to lube internal parts. It may be that when it was laid on it's side the oil flowed to the compressor. You may need to let it sit for a few days to drain the majority of oil out. I have always been told not to lay any AC on its side. Just a thought. It's kind of like laying a lawn mower on its side and having motor oil get inside the head.

EDIT: I found this answer that talks about your problem. AC No No


----------



## shadowk (Aug 3, 2014)

Got a new room air thermistor and ac is still doing the same code. I rest the trailer. Any other ideas


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Most likely something is shorting out in your electrical. Did you disconnect your electrical when you removed the AC to put on the new seal?


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Going to answer my own question with the assumption that you did remove the electrical. Something had to have changed during the installation. There's a lot of metal in the roof that wires can short out on. Recommend you look at where the electrical wires meet the AC and see if either of the wires (minus the ground) is shorting out somewhere. Also, check the control box to ensure all of the boards are solidly screwed in place and not contacting anything. You could also check the starting capacitor to see if they slid one way or the other when you rolled the AC on its side.

Electricity is pretty funny... Sometimes it will work in some pretty odd (and dangerous) configurations without any visible indicators. Other times, you get the visible indicators that something is wrong...usually accompanied by a bright flash and blue smoke.


----------

